# Self-Defense: A Basic Human Right



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A very good article that does well laying out truth. It may be a piece that you could encourage the ignorant to read.

Self-defense: a basic human right.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Interesting read.....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

An excellent set of articles, well worth reading. My takeaways: 

"Prohibition of self-defense is evil and people who support it are no different from rapists: they get their jollies from controlling and harming others. Such sadism by proxy must be stopped."

and

"Some sick people get off on being in control of others. Some turn to rape and battery to satisfy their urges, others run for Congress." 

and

"...once armed, a free man cannot be disarmed, only defeated."


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A God given right, its our responsibility to insure Man's free will does not lead to his enslavement ..... prematurely.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> A God given right, its our responsibility to insure Man's free will does not lead to his enslavement ..... prematurely.


Yes sir.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

" One of the easiest way to control other people is by making them defenseless."
Man,,, That hits the nail right on the head


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------

